# New Struts!



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

Well guys, I think my Struts are going bad, i want some kyb's...were is the cheapest place to get them at??? (GR-2 or AGX models)


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

i have the kyb agx's mated with ground controls coilovers and they are great!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

i have ground control coilovers, but i want some kyb struts! how much did you pay for all 4 corners on your AGX's???


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

my cuz has gr2s on his gen1 altima... i believe w/ 1 inch drop using eibach prokit springs... rides.... ok
check out the motivational engineering shortened struts too tho.... kinda expensive but worth it....

my current setup:
eibach sportline springs
kyb agx's in the rear.... good struts....!
motivational engineering struts in the front

also, look into the upper strut mounts for the rear from motivational engineering..... gives you 1" or so of extra travel...


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

hhmmm... its been a while and i bought the coilovers at the same time maybe like $500 after tax and shipping


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

website for motovational?????


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

CiVicEaTin200sX said:


> *i have ground control coilovers, but i want some kyb struts! how much did you pay for all 4 corners on your AGX's??? *


yo, civiceatin...
i stored the front struts (agx's) in the garage when i replaced them w/ my motis.... if you want em lemee know if ud be interested...
www.motivational.net

sonny


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

yes im interested in your front struts, how much you let them go for???
IM on a tight budget lol, just getting my swap done!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

oh also, how many miles did you put on them before you repalced them????


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

You can get them from Tire Rack or Group Buy Center. So far the cheapest Ive seen them for is $370 for all 4.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

when i bought my agx a while back the cheapest i got them for was $380 shipped. that was the best anyone could do for the b13/b14 combo.

oh, and nobody should get gr-2s if they are dropping the car. they are basically stock replacements, they won't have the strength to handle a drop....just like stock struts.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

ok well thanks, i have koni's right now, and i think thats maybe why they have gone bad, b/c i have them mated with coilovers, and ever since my struts bounce! so ima switch 2 some agx'x...ive heard all good about them!


----------

